# Boulder Colorado bike swap 2010  Saturday June 19, 2010



## cycletruck (Jun 9, 2010)

Saturday
June 19, 2010
6am to 2pm

Boulder High School
Parking Lot
1300 Arapahoe Blvd
Boulder, CO 80302

This swap usually offers lots of inexpensive bikes if you are looking for a cruiser to ride. There should be lots of great deals on hundreds of vintage and classic bikes and parts, for sale or trade, brought in by the truckload from neighboring states and Colorado. Just a one day, once a year event - don't miss it!


----------

